# ASME Steam Tables for ME Exam



## MechGuy (Aug 20, 2008)

Has anyone used the ASME Steam Tables? They have them listed on their website for about $15. I was looking for better tables than MERM has so I won't have to interpolate as much.

Is there a better set of Steam and/or gas tables that I should buy?

Thanks


----------



## Ralph (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a copy of these steam tables and they are basically the same as what you find in MERM. I looked at the other book from ASME, International Steam Tables for Industrial Use ($75), at a local engineering library and found it to be too much information for exam purposes. If you want a more complete table to reduce interpolation I would suggest searching for Steam Tables by Keenan and Keyes. Amazon has some for around $20, pay attention to what version you get some are SI others are US units. Keenan has a Gas Tables book that I found the same way.


----------



## M.E. Nebraska (Aug 28, 2008)

MechGuy said:


> Has anyone used the ASME Steam Tables? They have them listed on their website for about $15. I was looking for better tables than MERM has so I won't have to interpolate as much.Is there a better set of Steam and/or gas tables that I should buy?
> 
> Thanks


I purchased the ASME Internation Steam Tables for International Use and found it helpful for the exam. There are many tables that were not helpful. But I did find the steam tables useful and it did eliminate any interpolating on test day. Whatever you choose, get it now so you can practice using it before the exam. Good Luck.


----------



## GT ME (Aug 28, 2008)

I used the book "Steam Tables" (Keenan, Keyes, Hill, &amp; Moore as authors) for the exam.

Anything to avoid interpolation is more than worth the money -- save me a ton of time on the exam.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Aug 29, 2008)

GT ME said:


> I used the book "Steam Tables" (Keenan, Keyes, Hill, &amp; Moore as authors) for the exam.
> Anything to avoid interpolation is more than worth the money -- save me a ton of time on the exam.


I'm absolutely shocked! Shocked, I tell you! You actually needed a reference for the exam? With all your experience, intelligence and arrogance confidence?


----------



## Sschell (Aug 29, 2008)

I used keenan &amp; keyes as well... good stuff, I actually read it sometimes just for fun.


----------

